# Which are the best setting for a BenQ W5000?



## jimmbo (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey Guys
First of all i'm new here so if a posted the post the wrong place i'm sorry.

I got my self a BenQ W5000 and i'm quite happy with it. But after googling for setting I found pictures from mechman's BenQ W5000. To be honest i'm very impressed and I wonder if any of you could help me come a but closer to this picture?

I have spent 2-3 hours in the"benq-w-5000-little-test" thread trying to find some good settings. I found some but they did look to red in my opinion.

I know the best thing would be a pro-calibration but what will cost me $370(in Denmark). So I was hoping that some of you got some great setting I could try instead.

So I hope you can and will help me.
Thanks and have a nice Sunday.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

The best thing you can do would be to buy a calibration disc and use that to get your white and black levels set properly. You can also adjust color/tint some with these discs. I'd go with the newer Spears & Munsil disc. 

Outside of that, I'd use User 1 Mode with Warm Color Temp selected.


----------

